# need help finding a part for my merc



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

hey guys i have a 98 merc 25hp 2 stroke and i need help finding the part that i would call the latch assembly that holds the cowling onto the motor mine has pretty much rusted out and i need to replace it.

thanx guys.

Alex


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Top cowling:

http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury_parts/368/10.cfm

Bottom cowling:

http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury_parts/368/20.cfm

Crowleymarine.com has the easiest interactive parts diagrams
always my first place to look for parts....


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

hey thanks brett, just curious how did you know which model to click on?


Alex


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Crowley home page has a parts catalog button left side
once in the menu select brand, then year, then model
it'll pull up the secondary menu with the major parts groupings offered.

you said merc 1998 25 hp 2 stroke


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

yep well just ordered my 30 bucks worth of parts, all i needed was the bottom cowling parts so.


Alex


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

That is a great place, thanks Brett. I got my stator the other day, hopefully will get it installed this weekend.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

hopefully you get faster shipping than i did i ordered my stuff monday night and it still hasnt shipped yet



Alex


----------

